# flitch plate span



## jtom (Sep 10, 2014)

How far can a beam with 2-2x8 with a 3/8" flitch plate span?There will be a ceiling joist and floor joist load on this.It spans approx. 18'I am thinking engineering will be required.


----------



## steveray (Sep 10, 2014)

YES....some type of engineering required....and more info on tributary loads and posting.....


----------



## pwood (Sep 10, 2014)

steel filtchplate ? more info needed


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 10, 2014)

StruCalc could verify the span if you had all the loading info.

http://www.strucalc.com/

Sign up for a free 7 day trail and try it out. every department should have this or a similar program to _*VERIFY *_various spans and loads.

Caution; do not use it to design you may make your department and you liable not to mention violating licensing laws for arch and engineers in your area.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 10, 2014)

I am thinking engineering will be required.

I'am think Arby's! will be required.

pc1


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 11, 2014)

Fitch plate is outside the IRC..... therefore engineering required. The building department should let you know what they will accept as it varies greatly from jurisidiction to jurisidiction...


----------



## pwood (Sep 11, 2014)

jtom said:
			
		

> I am thinking engineering will be required.


I think you thought right.


----------

